# Live TV Keeps pausing when watching a recording



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello this issue just started about 6 months ago and is driving me crazy. When I go to watch a recording when I am done with it and go back to live tv the channel I had on was paused and it picks up where I left before going to watch the recording. Has anyone had this happen to them and is there a way to make this stop? Very frustrating!


----------

